# Custom router table cabinet for Incra LS positioner



## frank230c (May 26, 2010)

I just completed my custom router table cabinet for my Incra 17" LS Positioner.Enjoy!


----------



## Chuck-grmi (May 18, 2010)

Now that is first class.

What router is that you are using?

...and is that a lift plate?

First class all the way


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great looking rig Frank!! You're gonna love that I17!! Just incredibly accurate and repeatable as advertised. I like that you put the router box on the end instead of in the middle. Given hindsight, thats where I would have put mine. Is that a WoodPeckers table I see sitting on top?

Looks like a PRLv2 with a 7518?? great set up as well. I put a Milwaukee 5625 (modified) with a PRLv2 in mine. You'll have a hard time working that thing to death!!


----------



## frank230c (May 26, 2010)

Porter Cable 7518 with INCRA/Woodpeckers PRL-V2 Lift with magnaLOCK.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful table Frank.. 

Hint: You'll get better DC off of your fence pick up if you turn the wye around so the material coming down the tube from your fence is aimed towards your DC.


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

WaWWW ! Superb table !


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's fantastic! You'll really enjoy that setup!


----------



## Lkessler3 (Jun 8, 2010)

Incredible - As a newbie thinking of building my own table how many hours did it take you and did you fabricate the metal frame yourself or are these available commerciallY?

Thanks


----------



## HDS (Jun 3, 2009)

An opus magnum Frank!

magnificently well executed and finished project.

Nobody I've spoken to knows Incra here across the pond, I bought mine in the US it's fantastic kit and a pleasure to use again and again!

Enjoy!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Frank.. got the maglocks myself.. don't sore them in anything made of oak.... it'll just 
tarnish the heck out of em in no time. Doesn't impact their use, just kinda messes up the shinny stuff


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> Beautiful table Frank..
> 
> Hint: You'll get better DC off of your fence pick up if you turn the wye around so the material coming down the tube from your fence is aimed towards your DC.


True, ,very true!!! I learn dat lesson myself. :haha:


----------



## frank230c (May 26, 2010)

lkesslii said:


> Incredible - As a newbie thinking of building my own table how many hours did it take you and did you fabricate the metal frame yourself or are these available commerciallY?
> 
> Thanks


The frame is original Incra router table stand you can buy one for $124 on Amazon.com Im just make side panels and drawers front part from 3/4 red cedar wood and 1/4 inch plywood. Drawers are made of 1/2 inch birch plywood. Finish is with two coats of satin polyurethane and paste wax. It was my first project of stile and rail with plywood, take me long time to do it! Frank


----------



## frank230c (May 26, 2010)

lkesslii said:


> Incredible - As a newbie thinking of building my own table how many hours did it take you and did you fabricate the metal frame yourself or are these available commerciallY?
> 
> Thanks



The metal frame can be purchased on Amazon or Incra. I only did the side panels and drawers. It took me awhile since it was my first project with the router, I'd say about 4 days.


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Frank,
Congrats on a great job. That is one beautiful cabinet. I built a similar cabinet last year for my Incra LS17, Incra top and Incra stand. It works great. 
Definitely turn the wye around; you'll get great suction from the fence.
It's hard to tell from the photos; what is the inside of the router box made of? I used MDF and then put three or four coats of paste wax, buffed silky smooth. It definitely reduces the friction and improves dust collection in the box.
Here's a link to my build:
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/16005-router-table-incra-ls-positoner-completed.html

Let us know how it works for you.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

REally looks great. congrats.


----------



## cbehnke1672 (Oct 15, 2010)

frank230c said:


> I just completed my custom router table cabinet for my Incra 17" LS Positioner.Enjoy!


really nice pictures of a great router table build. Thanks for posting it Frank. 

I just bought the Incra stand to do a router cabinet build and will use your concept as the basis for my build.

Here is my question: Based on your experience using the table, have you discovered anything that you would change or improve on it if you were to build another one? I know when I build things and use them for a while I typically find a few things to modify and some things I would change if I was building another one from scratch.

Any info appreciated. Thanks Frank.


----------



## theexpozay (Oct 4, 2011)

lkesslii said:


> Incredible - As a newbie thinking of building my own table how many hours did it take you and did you fabricate the metal frame yourself or are these available commerciallY?
> 
> Thanks


There was a write up this month in Shop Notes about extruded aluminum. I am about to make a couple fences with it. I got mine via amazon from a company called 80/20 They have a very extensive catalog.


----------



## D.C. (Dec 6, 2011)

Love what you did with the stand. Looks very professional. Would love to have that in my shop.


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm building something similar. Could you tell me what are the dimensions of the router compartment and have you found that the three holes in the front are the right amount to prevent suction of the workpiece? Thanks for your help. It is the standard to meet in router cabinets for sure!


----------



## jstad (Oct 12, 2013)

Can anyone help me out with this, I am trying to re-create this router table build for a project and am unsure what width the face frame pieces are. Any thoughts?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Superb job Frank . I just hope mine turns out half as nce as yours . Loving your storage too


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

frank230c said:


> Porter Cable 7518 with INCRA/Woodpeckers PRL-V2 Lift with magnaLOCK.


Same exact goodies that I purchaced . Haven't put it together yet , but someday. Will be interesting to hear how you like that combo


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

jstad said:


> Can anyone help me out with this, I am trying to re-create this router table build for a project and am unsure what width the face frame pieces are. Any thoughts?


The OP hasn't posted since 2010 so perhaps he's not active anymore. It looks to me that he used standard 1x2 material (actually 1 1/2" x 3/4") for the face frames. I would suggest using some sort of hardwood - maple or similar. I use cherry on mine and it worked out pretty well.


----------



## jstad (Oct 12, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> The OP hasn't posted since 2010 so perhaps he's not active anymore. It looks to me that he used standard 1x2 material (actually 1 1/2" x 3/4") for the face frames. I would suggest using some sort of hardwood - maple or similar. I use cherry on mine and it worked out pretty well.


Thanks!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

PhilBa said:


> The OP hasn't posted since 2010 so perhaps he's not active anymore. .


I fell for it yet again


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

PhilBa said:


> The OP hasn't posted since 2010 so perhaps he's not active anymore.


no matter...
it's new to jstad...
it's been brought to table and there are enough active members that he just may get the help he seeks...
at least give him credit for trying to find answers before asking...


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> no matter...
> it's new to jstad...
> it's been brought to table and there are enough active members that he just may get the help he seeks...
> at least give him credit for trying to find answers before asking...


I was pointing out that the OP probably wouldn't be responding to him. Don't see the harm in that.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

okay...
others will pick up the slack..


----------

